# top secret pictures !!!! beware they are kissable !!



## staceyscats1

ok ok i just cant wait to get my new babies next month but as a specail treat i will share some pics that the breeder kindly sent me , and no you cant have them they are mine lol


----------



## staceyscats1

just in case they do not work lol


----------



## JANICE199

wow beautiful and kissable


----------



## staceyscats1

awwww thank you 
just cant wiat to see them   roll on the 26th !!!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, bless, they're gorgeous Stacey*


----------



## staceyscats1

awwww thank you


----------



## Kat28

They are so cute. You sure no one else can have them


----------



## xxSaffronxx

oh stacey such beauties!!! I especially like the snow


----------



## colliemerles

gorgeous,,you must be so excited,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz

Ahhhhhh - xxxxx - very kissable - so sweet and lovely


----------



## Selk67U2

> They are so cute. You sure no one else can have them


*Haha, you could always save and have a kitten from them eventually, lol*


----------



## staceyscats1

lol awww thanks all 
but sorry no can do i cant share them no no no lol all mine    
gosh they are soooooo cute arnt they ??  just cant wait to actually be able to give them a huge hug


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha, it's like Christmas, getting a new kitten*


----------



## Kay73

stunning markings


----------



## staceyscats1

awwww i know i thought my kids were bad at xmas gosh i still have 4 weeks and i am this excited already lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Stacey..they'll do you proud love-they are beautiful


----------



## englishrose943

Awwwwwwwwww what lovely pics.


----------



## staceyscats1

awwww thank you 

thank you kelly


----------



## janet001

Hi Stacey 

You must be sooooo excited  they are lovely I can't wait to see them in the fur at the show


----------



## may

Ooh yes very kissable
They are both lovely ..lucky you!!!


----------



## wiccan

omg sooo cute i soo want a bengal


----------



## staceyscats1

awwww thank you 
yes they are soooooo beautiful lol  if i do say so myself lol 
oh dear see talkin on here about them iam even more excited about seein them then i was before if thats pos lol


----------



## starlight

They are gorgeous  bet you can't wait


----------



## lymorelynn

Ahh! How could you not kiss those! They are beautiful


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww congratulations on your new additions!! I hope the time flies by for you!


----------



## Jen26

There gorgeous stacey, are they from caterina too? Hope fully we'll see them at a show soon


----------



## Abooksigun

Jen26 said:


> There gorgeous stacey, are they from caterina too? Hope fully we'll see them at a show soon


Aha do you mean Caterina as in Puddywat/Affectionate?

If so she has some fabby cats!!


----------



## gillieworm

Aaaawww they a beautiful. Even I want them and I'm not particulary a cat person


----------



## Jen26

Abooksigun said:


> Aha do you mean Caterina as in Puddywat/Affectionate?
> 
> If so she has some fabby cats!!


Ye she has some amazing cats


----------



## Abooksigun

I agree Jen  Are yours from there too?? I know I know nosey ol boot lol


----------



## Jen26

Abooksigun said:


> I agree Jen  Are yours from there too?? I know I know nosey ol boot lol


No your not being nosy, no mine are from Jean Bond / Wotmore if you know her


----------



## WhiteNile

Wow! They're both really stunning!


----------



## sullivan

Very pretty markings bet you cant wait. Goodluck


----------



## Siamese Kelly

They are kissable and very edible StaceyThey do look cheeky but gorgeous


----------



## Abooksigun

Jen26 said:


> No your not being nosy, no mine are from Jean Bond / Wotmore if you know her


Yes think I have heard of her Jen. Just gonna see if I can refresh my poor ol memory!!


----------



## Guest

They are beautiful cats - bet you can't wait to get them! Hope the time goes quickly for you!

Lou
X


----------



## staceyscats1

awww thank you  they have been with me for awhile now lol but they are very naughty lol and extremly kissable


----------



## LousKoonz

definitely kissable hun  xx


----------

